
Show HN: BankHooks – get webhooks or emails for bank activity - LethargicStud
https://bankhooks.com
======
LethargicStud
Hey!

I built this because I had 10+ bank accounts, and they were annoying to
monitor. I'd log in every month and have to chase down why they didn't look as
I expected them too.

I've set up Lambda functions to e.g. post bills to Splitwise, email me when my
balances go above/below thresholds, and pipe all transactions into Google
sheets. I've been running my own personal finances off it for a while and it's
greatly improved my quality of banking life.

Would love feedback :)

